# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Компьютер перестал выполнять ряд функций.

## Алла Антарес

Здравствуйте.
В течении нескольких лет имею проблемы с компьютером (разного рода). Год назад, в последний раз был в ремонте, после чего, примерно на 3-4 месяца не было особых проблем. В сервис пока не могу обратиться, нет средств для этого и приходится разбираться самой.
В течении этого месяца особо мешают:
1. Файлы не копируются, не удаляются, а если действие было выбрано, то пишет "процесс занят".
2. Компьютер на Windows отключается через смену пользователя и долгого кликанья на "Отключить компьютер" в левой части экрана. Иногда, это бывает продуктивным.
3. Установила Ubuntu, чтобы проверить, как работает компьютер на другой системе, после чего, он совсем перестал включаться и через аварийную перезагрузку я смогла вернуться на Windows через установочный диск, который тоже завис.
4. Браузеры перестали корректно устанавливаться. Хром поставился со второго раза с ошибкой, что dll нет какой- то библиотеке. Яндекс браузер поставился, только через программу LightShot, которая предложила его установить и то, завис на несколько минут.
5. Драйвер видеокарты, Libre Oфис, LightShot установились с ошибками. Что чего- то не хватает в библиотеке и установка не корректна.
6. Обновления Windows приводят к мощному зависанию компьютера и после этого он снижает скорость работы, в целом.
7. Из Антивируса стоит Аваст, который два раза привёл к отключению компьютера во время обновления. Ранее был Касперский фри, но были и периодические синие экраны смерти.
8. Периодически зависает мышь с характерным неприятным звуком. В последнее время, компьютер издаёт звуки ошибок, хотя, окон с ошибками нет.
9. Архиватора RAR у меня нет, поэтому, если нужно будет прислать что- то в тему (я прошлась по форуму и видела подобное), то я не могу этого сделать. 
10. Имеются скрины Виктории и Кристал инфо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Здравствуйте, скачайте утилиту BlueScreеnView, запустите от имени администратора, сделайте скриншоты дампов падения (файлы с расширением dmp). + Мне не очень нравятся SMART показания вашего диска.

----------


## Val_Ery

Уж не знаю, прав ли... 
Но я бы первым делом проверил оперативную память, желательно memtest'ом, а не тем, что в винду встроен.
Если у вас остался установочный диск/флешка с Убунтой, там он должен присутствовать в загрузочном меню...

P.S. Я ничего сверх серьезного в смарте не вижу. Во всяком случае, такого, что не давало бы копировать файлы, ставить программы...
Меня напрягает "характерный неприятный звук", издаваемый мышем (писк, что ли?), звуковые оповещения об ошибках и выключение компьютера через смену пользователя... Поэтому, очень хочется ещё проверить комп на заразу

----------


## Алла Антарес

> Здравствуйте, скачайте утилиту BlueScreеnView, запустите от имени администратора, сделайте скриншоты дампов падения (файлы с расширением dmp). + Мне не очень нравятся SMART показания вашего диска.


Большое спасибо за ответ.
Утилита у меня есть, но она пустая. Дамп памяти включен, я смотрела.

Не могли бы Вы сказать, чем именно не нравится SMART? Дело в том, что я подозреваю неисправность SATA контроллера. Другого варианта, я пока не имею. Сегодня компьютер запускался довольно долго, хотела очистить загрузки от утилит, чьи скрины предоставлены выше, но всё удаляется не полностью и после этого компьютер невозможно выключить.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -




> Уж не знаю, прав ли... 
> Но я бы первым делом проверил оперативную память, желательно memtest'ом, а не тем, что в винду встроен.
> Если у вас остался установочный диск/флешка с Убунтой, там он должен присутствовать в загрузочном меню...
> 
> P.S. Я ничего сверх серьезного в смарте не вижу. Во всяком случае, такого, что не давало бы копировать файлы, ставить программы...
> Меня напрягает "характерный неприятный звук", издаваемый мышем (писк, что ли?), звуковые оповещения об ошибках и выключение компьютера через смену пользователя... Поэтому, очень хочется ещё проверить комп на заразу


Большое спасибо за ответ.

Тем не менее, ситуация повторяется. Копирует и удаляет через раз, загрузка долгая. 
Я memtest сейчас записываю на флэшку. За рекомендацию большое спасибо.

Да, мышь издаёт писк, схожий с писком БИОС при загрузке компьютера. 
Я думала уже о варианте вируса, который не удаляется с Харда. У меня был случай, когда мой диск был заблокирован, я не могла его открыть. Тогда я быстро снесла систему и снова поставила. И начались эти проблемы с копированием, ошибки Explorer, падение системы, я восстанавливала. Кроме Икс пишки у меня ничего нет из винды, куплена она 11 лет назад и какая сборка есть, такой и пользуюсь, поэтому, проверить на другой системе я не могу. А Убунту не загружается и Линукс Минт так же. Поэтому, выбор не большой и приходится, как- то искать варианты.
Касательно проверки на вирусы, кроме Dr Web Cureit и AVZ, я больше ничего и не знаю.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

1. Memtest
2. AVZ (не понятно что означает "перехвачено", но на всякий случай выложу сюда)

----------


## Val_Ery

*Алла Антарес*, 
я так понимаю, мемтест сделал два прохода и ошибок не обнаружил?... Это - хорошо!

Относительно скринов АВЗ (я в этом совсем не спец):
 - перехватчик aswSnx - судя по названию, относится к антивирусу, кейлогером также обозвали авастовый ashShell (в обоих случаях, вероятно, ложное срабатывание).
 - мне не нравится api-ms-win-core, ибо у вас, вроде как ХР... (ну, или вы какой-нибудь visual studio ставили?)

P.S. Увидел аваст... И очень захотелось посоветовать его снести...

Проверку корытом (drweb cureit) лучше выполнить из безопасного режима (при включении компа нажимаете Ф8 и в появившемся списке выбираете "безопасный режим").
Ещё мне нравится kasersky virus removal tool (запускать только в нормальном режиме, не безопасном): бесплатная утилита для "одноразовой" проверки компьютера на вирусы.




> был случай, когда мой диск был заблокирован, я не могла его открыть. Тогда я быстро снесла систему и снова поставила. И начались эти проблемы с копированием, ошибки Explorer, падение системы


Вот об этом хотелось бы по подробнее... Конкретно, как сносили систему и как ставили. Просто поверху или с форматированием жесткого диска?

----------


## Алла Антарес

*Val_Ery*

Большое спасибо за пояснения.

1. *- мне не нравится api-ms-win-core, ибо у вас, вроде как ХР... (ну, или вы какой-нибудь visual studio ставили?)*
Я не знаю что это такое. В этом компьютере не особо- то в браузере посидишь, не то чтобы качать что- то.

2. Не знаю что ставить кроме Аваста. Авира зависает на половине установки, а Касперский фри выдаёт синие экраны, причём именно его компонент отразился в программе для Bsod.

3. *Проверку корытом (drweb cureit) лучше выполнить из безопасного режима (при включении компа нажимаете Ф8 и в появившемся списке выбираете "безопасный режим").
Ещё мне нравится kasersky virus removal tool (запускать только в нормальном режиме, не безопасном): бесплатная утилита для "одноразовой" проверки компьютера на вирусы.*

Спасибо большое.

4. Про жёсткий диск сложная ситуация. Диск форматирован много раз и дефрагментацию я делаю регулярно.
Всё началось когда нам посоветовали купить 7- ку в 2011 году. Мы купили, поставили и начались крупные проблемы с компьютером и мы решили, что из- за брака диска. Сгорел одноядерный процессор Селерон, оператива 512 МБ полетела и блок питания накрылся! 7 лет мы раз в месяц звали мастера, чтобы он с нашего же диска поставил нам систему, пока я не стала сама учиться. После этого, с 7- кой было покончено навсегда (Икс пишку он не воспринимал как систему). Я вернулась на Икс пишку, пошли перезагрузки, постоянные, потом система стала загружаться с сетевой карты, а потом уже пошли сообщения, что чтение с диска невозможно, ошибка чтения с диска. В определённый момент, я не смогла попасть на диск D, а при переходе к диску C начинались зависания. Я снесла Икс пишку, решив, что дело в принципе в винде. У меня было 8 переустановок за год. Потом я ушла на Линукс Минт (диск я отформатировала), стало ещё хуже, компьютер перестал включаться. Загружался через кнопку reboot, после нажима на power. Я ушла на Убунту. Компьютер, вообще перестал включаться. Поехала в сервис, проверили и сказали что комп рабочий (правда, это не при мне было). Приезжаю домой, Икс пишка слетела при загрузке компа, пошла загрузка через сетевую. Потом я нашла на диске пробник Нортон 2003 (вместе с материнкой шёл), я поставила и у меня нашлось 23 троянских программы. И с тех пор началось: ошибка чтения с диска, файлы не копируются, не удаляются, комп загружается минут за 5, в браузере огород вышибает постоянно, вместе с браузером. Мышь зависает. 
Я не знаю что это, или вирус прописался мощный или это бракованный диск всё испортил. И я вот не знаю если переустанавливать ещё, есть ли лимит активаций от Майкрософт, поэтому я уже не знаю что делать с этим компом, здесь не активируют, а Линукс не загружается и всё тогда.

----------


## Алла Антарес

> *Алла Антарес*, 
> я так понимаю, мемтест сделал два прохода и ошибок не обнаружил?... Это - хорошо!
> 
> Относительно скринов АВЗ (я в этом совсем не спец):
>  - перехватчик aswSnx - судя по названию, относится к антивирусу, кейлогером также обозвали авастовый ashShell (в обоих случаях, вероятно, ложное срабатывание).
>  - мне не нравится api-ms-win-core, ибо у вас, вроде как ХР... (ну, или вы какой-нибудь visual studio ставили?)
> 
> P.S. Увидел аваст... И очень захотелось посоветовать его снести...
> 
> ...




Ответила не туда, теперь два сообщения появятся(((

*Val_Ery*

Большое спасибо за пояснения.

1. *- мне не нравится api-ms-win-core, ибо у вас, вроде как ХР... (ну, или вы какой-нибудь visual studio ставили?)*
Я не знаю что это такое. В этом компьютере не особо- то в браузере посидишь, не то чтобы качать что- то.

2. Не знаю что ставить кроме Аваста. Авира зависает на половине установки, а Касперский фри выдаёт синие экраны, причём именно его компонент отразился в программе для Bsod.

3. *Проверку корытом (drweb cureit) лучше выполнить из безопасного режима (при включении компа нажимаете Ф8 и в появившемся списке выбираете "безопасный режим").
Ещё мне нравится kasersky virus removal tool (запускать только в нормальном режиме, не безопасном): бесплатная утилита для "одноразовой" проверки компьютера на вирусы.*

Спасибо большое.

4. Про жёсткий диск сложная ситуация. Диск форматирован много раз и дефрагментацию я делаю регулярно.
Всё началось когда нам посоветовали купить 7- ку в 2011 году. Мы купили, поставили и начались крупные проблемы с компьютером и мы решили, что из- за брака диска. Сгорел одноядерный процессор Селерон, оператива 512 МБ полетела и блок питания накрылся! С 7- кой было покончено навсегда. Я вернулась на Икс пишку, пошли перезагрузки, постоянные, потом система стала загружаться с сетевой карты, а потом уже пошли сообщения, что чтение с диска невозможно, ошибка чтения с диска. В определённый момент, я не смогла попасть на диск D, а при переходе к диску C начинались зависания. Я снесла Икс пишку, решив, что дело в принципе в винде. У меня было 8 переустановок за год. Потом я ушла на Линукс Минт (диск я отформатировала), стало ещё хуже, компьютер перестал включаться. Загружался через кнопку reboot, после нажима на power. Я ушла на Убунту. Компьютер, вообще перестал включаться. Поехала в сервис, проверили и сказали что комп рабочий (правда, это не при мне было). Приезжаю домой, Икс пишка слетела при загрузке компа, пошла загрузка через сетевую. Потом я нашла на диске пробник Нортон 2003 (вместе с материнкой шёл), я поставила и у меня нашлось 23 троянских программы. И с тех пор началось: ошибка чтения с диска, файлы не копируются, не удаляются, комп загружается минут за 5, в браузере огород вышибает постоянно, вместе с браузером. Мышь зависает. 
Я не знаю что это, или вирус прописался мощный или это бракованный диск всё испортил. И я вот не знаю если переустанавливать ещё, есть ли лимит активаций от Майкрософт, поэтому я уже не знаю что делать с этим компом, здесь не активируют, а Линукс не загружается и всё тогда.

----------


## mike 1

> Не могли бы Вы сказать, чем именно не нравится SMART?


Мне не нравятся показания атрибутов 01 и BB. Хорошо бы проверку выполнить с помощью программы Victoria, но с загрузочного диска.

----------

